# Warning to newbies and inexperienced vapors



## Scott

Hi everybody. I have to share a nasty experience that happened to me last night.
I am very new to vaping and would describe myself as the poster boy for newbies!
Yet I am very enthusiastic and could'nt wait to start blending my own flavours. I placed an order and received about 10 concentrates.
On top of these I was blessed to receive a number of "tested" concentrates and pre-blended flavoures from a very experienced vapor. I rushed home and began my journey to the holy land of flavours.
All was going well until I mistook a concentrate for a pre-blend and vaped it with a vengance. I noticed it tasted like I was being forcefully fed cat p...s. BUT I persisted and thought it would grow into it's flavour. The persistence was based 99% on absolute ignorance and 1% on the fact that I had no idea what the juice should taste like!
Not a jot! It got worse and worse until I realised something was seriously wrong.
The moral of the story is that *BEWARE* of assuming that the fact that a bottle does not say "concentrate" means it's a pre-blend!!!
For the serious DIY'ers the offending juice was Dulce de Leche which sounds and smells so harmless.
I was left nauseas and with a stomach feeling like I had eaten a genuine Bombay curry made by a psychopath. Needless to say the toilet paper was left in the fridge for super cooling just in case.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 25 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb

When you say preblend... Do you mean stuff that's been mixed with bases first, or a preblended mix of concentrates that you still need to mix with bases yourself (aka one shots, recipe in a bottle, premixed, etc)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Hold the phone! . . . 

Did i read that correctly?

You vaped 100% concentrate?

Whaaaaaaaaaahhh!!

First of all, im sorry that you had to experience that!!

Secondly, i find that absolute comedy gold!! 

One day you will look back on this and think how far you have come! (I can relate with my early experiments/monstrosities)

Kudos for sharing your story

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## aktorsyl

So was... was it overflavoured? 

Lol dude I burst out laughing when I read your story (laughing with you, not at you). I can just imagine what that must've felt like. And so we learn.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## boxerulez

Scott said:


> Hi everybody. I have to share a nasty experience that happened to me last night.
> I am very new to vaping and would describe myself as the poster boy for newbies!
> Yet I am very enthusiastic and could'nt wait to start blending my own flavours. I placed an order and received about 10 concentrates.
> On top of these I was blessed to receive a number of "tested" concentrates and pre-blended flavoures from a very experienced vapor. I rushed home and began my journey to the holy land of flavours.
> All was going well until I mistook a concentrate for a pre-blend and vaped it with a vengance. I noticed it tasted like I was being forcefully fed cat p...s. BUT I persisted and thought it would grow into it's flavour. The persistence was based 99% on absolute ignorance and 1% on the fact that I had no idea what the juice should taste like!
> Not a jot! It got worse and worse until I realised something was seriously wrong.
> The moral of the story is that *BEWARE* of assuming that the fact that a bottle does not say "concentrate" means it's a pre-blend!!!
> For the serious DIY'ers the offending juice was Dulce de Leche which sounds and smells so harmless.
> I was left nauseas and with a stomach feeling like I had eaten a genuine Bombay curry made by a psychopath. Needless to say the toilet paper was left in the fridge for super cooling just in case.



Note to yourself, PRE BLEND is a PRE BLEND of concentrates, still intended to be added to VG and PG mix.... PRE BLEND does not mean ready to vape. Good luck with your DIY journey buddie, hope it goes better down the line.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scott

craigb said:


> When you say preblend... Do you mean stuff that's been mixed with bases first, or a preblended mix of concentrates that you still need to mix with bases yourself (aka one shots, recipe in a bottle, premixed, etc)


 I meant you can simply put it into your tank and vape it! Here is another example of my inexperience. I did'nt even know anything else existed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scott

Scissorhands said:


> Hold the phone! . . .
> 
> Did i read that correctly?
> 
> You vaped 100% concentrate?
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaahhh!!
> 
> First of all, im sorry that you had to experience that!!
> 
> Secondly, i find that absolute comedy gold!!
> 
> One day you will look back on this and think how far you have come! (I can relate with my early experiments/monstrosities)
> 
> Kudos for sharing your story


 Yep you read correctly Scissorhands! It was like ripping my taste buds out with a blunt fork. I would'nt wish the experience on my worst enemy. The worst is the flavour Dulce de Leche sounds like nothing I have ever heard of and I had no idea what it should taste like! Needless to say I don't think I could ever bring myself to touching the bottle again let alone using it in a recipe. As was so wisely said *Konsentreer poepol, konsentreer!*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## craigb

Scott said:


> I meant you can simply put it into your tank and vape it! Here is another example of my inexperience. I did'nt even know anything else existed.


We live and we learn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Well, look on the bright side, that's one DIY rite of passage behind you. Now for the next...

Bring forth the TFA Honey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## craigb

PS, here's something you should learn from someone else rather than try yourself... 
Do. Not. Vape. 36mg. Nic. Ever. Especially. Not. In. An. RDA. 

You do dumb stuff accidentally, some idiots (I'm looking in the mirror here) do it intentionally.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## aktorsyl

craigb said:


> PS, here's something you should learn from someone else rather than try yourself...
> Do. Not. Vape. 36mg. Nic. Ever. Especially. Not. In. An. RDA.
> 
> You do dumb stuff accidentally, some idiots (I'm looking in the mirror here) do it intentionally.


36mg in an RDA? *horrified*
Worst I've accidentally done was 16mg, and even then my lungs&throat had their suitcases packed and were giving me some SOLID middle fingers.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB

Scott said:


> Dulce de Leche sounds like nothing I have ever heard of and I had no idea what it should taste like!



Don't make me call @Andre now. There shall be no dissing of DDL. It is truly the nectar of the gods. Well, in diluted form, anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Scissorhands

RichJB said:


> Don't make me call @Andre now. There shall be no dissing of DDL. It is truly the nectar of the gods. Well, in diluted form, anyway.


@Scott should feel honored it was DDL , could have been tiramisu! Or koolada . . . In my book scott dodged a bullet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Dude you literally STRAIGHT UP smashed DDL like a boss hahahahaha - and honestly made my day. 

Testing Juice like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hands

Lol dude you took stand alone flavor to the next level
A nic overdose @Silver 
Vaping 100% concentrate a @Scott

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NeoVapist

Shuuuuuuuuu talk about balls of steel. Vaping on 100% concentrate no maan. Please stick to the EJUICE sold at shops because it's best for you. Next thing you Will be mixing 50%VgPg with 50% concentrate

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vino1718

NeoVapist said:


> Shuuuuuuuuu talk about balls of steel. Vaping on 100% concentrate no maan. Please stick to the EJUICE sold at shops because it's best for you. Next thing you Will be mixing 50%VgPg with 50% concentrate



I find your comment offensive. What do you know whats best for him? Doesnt seem like you've done much diying. Everyone makes mistakes when starting diying. Making mistakes isnt necessarily a bad thing. IMO his an expert now in testing DDL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scott

W


RichJB said:


> Don't make me call @Andre now. There shall be no dissing of DDL. It is truly the nectar of the gods. Well, in diluted form, anyway.


----------



## Andre

NeoVapist said:


> Shuuuuuuuuu talk about balls of steel. Vaping on 100% concentrate no maan. Please stick to the EJUICE sold at shops because it's best for you. Next thing you Will be mixing 50%VgPg with 50% concentrate





Vino1718 said:


> I find your comment offensive. What do you know whats best for him? Doesnt seem like you've done much diying. Everyone makes mistakes when starting diying. Making mistakes isnt necessarily a bad thing. IMO his an expert now in testing DDL.


I found it to be in the lighter spirit of this whole thread and not offensive at all. Remember, not everyone is conversing in their mother tongue here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Scott

Scott said:


> W


Sorry that was meant to be that now that I know its supposed to be quite nice I may actually try it once my taste buds recover and I am over the trauma of tearing at my lips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB

DDL is one of those profiles that is delicious irl but nobody in vaping has quite cracked it yet. I have the JF DDL which is reputedly the best but it's a flavour profile I'm always on the lookout for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

RichJB said:


> DDL is one of those profiles that is delicious irl but nobody in vaping has quite cracked it yet. I have the JF DDL which is reputedly the best but it's a flavour profile I'm always on the lookout for.


Could you give me an idea how I should use mine to blend something palatable. I am game to try anything as I trust you have gathered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Which DDL do you have, TFA I presume? Although it's not a main note in the recipe, one of the most promising recipes I've seen for DDL is SixStrings' White Chocolate Banana Cream Pie. It takes a number of flavours, though, more than you will have currently. Actually this Birne Helene looks quite straightforward and tasty too. Pears, ice cream, caramel, what's not to like?

If you want something easier, try mixing it with something simple like bananas or a basic cookie base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoVapist

Vino1718 said:


> I find your comment offensive. What do you know whats best for him? Doesnt seem like you've done much diying. Everyone makes mistakes when starting diying. Making mistakes isnt necessarily a bad thing. IMO his an expert now in testing DDL.


Lmfao no man am not offending him or trying to be Mr know it alll. Am just laughing with him thats all.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NeoVapist

Vino1718 said:


> I find your comment offensive. What do you know whats best for him? Doesnt seem like you've done much diying. Everyone makes mistakes when starting diying. Making mistakes isnt necessarily a bad thing. IMO his an expert now in testing DDL.


Plus i do diy only. I know that @Scott will go on with diy.At least this time he wont Destroy It Yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoVapist

Sorry if i offended you, i was never ment to be like that.@scott

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

hands said:


> Lol dude you took stand alone flavor to the next level
> A nic overdose @Silver
> Vaping 100% concentrate a @Scott



And waiting for vape gear to arrive longer than 3 months is a Skyline

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spiv

I've vaped a 100% concentrate before. Not fun. I wouldn't do it again in a hurry. I feel your pain @Scott
But it was a mix up... It was a few testers and the guy said they ware already mixed at 70/30 with 3mg nic, but turns out he gave me the concentrates instead. I tried all 3 at 100% to make sure. Then changed the wicks and coils, cried a bit and mixed them at 5%.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scott

spiv said:


> I've vaped a 100% concentrate before. Not fun. I wouldn't do it again in a hurry. I feel your pain @Scott
> But it was a mix up... It was a few testers and the guy said they ware already mixed at 70/30 with 3mg nic, but turns out he gave me the concentrates instead. I tried all 3 at 100% to make sure. Then changed the wicks and coils, cried a bit and mixed them at 5%.


Haahaa. Now I feel better. How long did it take you to grow new taste buds? Mine still feel like they in a state of shock. I think 3 of my fillings also melted around my back teeth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spiv

Scott said:


> Haahaa. Now I feel better. How long did it take you to grow new taste buds? Mine still feel like they in a state of shock. I think 3 of my fillings also melted around my back teeth.



It wasn't so bad, I was dripping at a lower wattage and I picked up immediately something was wrong so I stopped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I once dripped some menthol concentrate directly onto the coil of my old IGO-L dripper to see if I could liven it up a bit.

Lol, my eyes went big 
And it had a monstrous burning on the throat. I can just about feel it just thinking about it.

And it was only around 15Watts or so

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905

Yoh @Silver must have been a killer!

Not too long ago a friend gave me a bottle of menthol juice,and me not thinking what Im doing,dripped it on the Goon,and cranked away at 90W,after choking so bad and coughing like hell,I saw the juice was 18mg nic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> Yoh @Silver must have been a killer!
> 
> Not too long ago a friend gave me a bottle of menthol juice,and me not thinking what Im doing,dripped it on the Goon,and cranked away at 90W,after choking so bad and coughing like hell,I saw the juice was 18mg nic...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol @Jp1905 
Goon on 50W with 18mg must have been something special. Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jane808

Thanks!A lot of knowledge for beginners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

RichJB said:


> Which DDL do you have, TFA I presume? Although it's not a main note in the recipe, one of the most promising recipes I've seen for DDL is SixStrings' White Chocolate Banana Cream Pie. It takes a number of flavours, though, more than you will have currently. Actually this Birne Helene looks quite straightforward and tasty too. Pears, ice cream, caramel, what's not to like?
> 
> If you want something easier, try mixing it with something simple like bananas or a basic cookie base.


@RichB I have to report back that I recently followed your advice and mixed the DDL with banana and a dash of strawberry and it was fantastic. I can add that just a month after the original debacle with DDL neat I have over 50% of my taste capacity restored.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

